# Saw a red 200sx



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Ok i was watching the show bullshit with penn and teller and saw a red 200sx with a luispeed tuning sticker on it. Any one know who this was?


i want to know what u bought at hustlers of hollywood hehehe


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

its terrance's car..aka bugnlv


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what show, now?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

FatBoy4 said:


> i want to know what u bought at hustlers of hollywood hehehe



Now THAT'S busted.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by RoadWarrior - ocforums.com
> Yes, SATA is faster however..... putting full spec formula one tires on a 1.6L stock honda civic will not make it capable of 200Mph......


Computer guy on a car forum. SATA? I take it we're not talking Serial ATA. 

I have too many hobbies. The day I put a copper CPU cooler on my Colt 1911 .45, and run a supercharger on the fan, would somebody please lock me away?

*Zorak Out*


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

WH0000!!!!!!!


Someone finally got it!  Do you know how long that's been there? 

the better question though, is why we were using car analogies, talking about computers.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

FatBoy4 said:


> i want to know what u bought at hustlers of hollywood hehehe


 What i bought at the hustler store was only a hat... since i had lost my wallet the day before and they ran me out of half the store!!! and Yes that is MY RED 200sx .... forgot to wash it that day too....  but Luispeed is my buddy and i made sure they didnt blur it out  Glad to help him anyway i can.

ps... (shameless plug) watch the penn and teller show mondays and fridays on showtime at 10pm & (11pm west coast only i think) If you dont there may not be another season


----------

